# Consumer Reports Convertible Car Seat Ratings?



## Aliyahsmommy (Sep 9, 2008)

So I am thinking about what convertible car seat to get my new baby after he outgrows his infant seat. My 2 year old daughter currently rear faces in a Britax Boulevard and I love it, however after reading these threads I am willing to consider something else for the new baby. Ease of installation is important to me. No re-thread harness is important to me. ERF is important to me. Overall safety rating is probably the most important factor to me and that is why I chose the Britax a year ago is that it was top rated by Consumer Reports whom I trust. Does anyone know what convertible car seats are rated #1 and #2 currently by Consumer Report? Thanks


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aliyahsmommy* 
So I am thinking about what convertible car seat to get my new baby after he outgrows his infant seat. My 2 year old daughter currently rear faces in a Britax Boulevard and I love it, however after reading these threads I am willing to consider something else for the new baby. Ease of installation is important to me. No re-thread harness is important to me. ERF is important to me. Overall safety rating is probably the most important factor to me and that is why I chose the Britax a year ago is that it was top rated by Consumer Reports whom I trust. Does anyone know what convertible car seats are rated #1 and #2 currently by Consumer Report? Thanks









Ok, you're not going to like this, but I'm going to be honest.

Consumer Reports ratings of carseats are pure, unadulterated, stupid, dangerous, steaming piles of pigsh!t.

There is nothing that Consumer Reports has to say about car seats that I would do anything more with than cut up to use as squares of toilet paper in an outhouse.

There is no such thing as a 'safety rating'. The Consumer Reports ratings have nothing to do with safety, and the crash tests they release are often flat out wrong and have to be retracted.

When looking for a convertible, the most important thing to consider is a seat with a high shell, high rear facing weight limit, and tall top shoulder position for forward facing.

The First Years True Fit (35 pounds rear facing), the Graco My Ride 65 (40 pounds rear facing), the Safety First Complete Air (40 pounds rear facing) and the Sunshine Kids Radians 80SL and XTSL (45 pounds rearfacing) are all great, safe, long lasting convertibles.


----------



## Aliyahsmommy (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you for yuor suggestions







Also I don't mind hearing your opinion regarding Consumer Reports...I certainly don't have any ties to them or anything. Would you personally rank the Britax Boulevard as an option also compared with these other seats you have mentioned?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Ok, you're not going to like this, but I'm going to be honest.

Consumer Reports ratings of carseats are pure, unadulterated, stupid, dangerous, steaming piles of pigsh!t.

There is nothing that Consumer Reports has to say about car seats that I would do anything more with than cut up to use as squares of toilet paper in an outhouse.

There is no such thing as a 'safety rating'. The Consumer Reports ratings have nothing to do with safety, and the crash tests they release are often flat out wrong and have to be retracted.

When looking for a convertible, the most important thing to consider is a seat with a high shell, high rear facing weight limit, and tall top shoulder position for forward facing.

The First Years True Fit (35 pounds rear facing), the Graco My Ride 65 (40 pounds rear facing), the Safety First Complete Air (40 pounds rear facing) and the Sunshine Kids Radians 80SL and XTSL (45 pounds rearfacing) are all great, safe, long lasting convertibles.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I would not consider a Boulevard -- it will be outgrown faster both rear- and forward-facing than many other seats on the market (it doesn't even get many children to a safe age/size to use a booster).

I would not use Consumer Reports in the bathroom because it has staples, but I otherwise agree with Maezde's assessment, and I've been a subscriber for almost twenty years so it's not like I'm anti-CR or anything.


----------



## Aliyahsmommy (Sep 9, 2008)

So thus far in my research I do not like the Graco Myride 65 or Sunshine Kids Radian XT because the harness has to be re-thread. I do not like the Safety First Complete Air because according to reviews the straps are quite twisty...a big pet peeve of mine.
I am considering the First Years True Fit Premiere, though am still more persuaded by reviews of the new Britax Advocate because of the side impact protection.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aliyahsmommy* 
So thus far in my research I do not like the Graco Myride 65 or Sunshine Kids Radian XT because the harness has to be re-thread. I do not like the Safety First Complete Air because according to reviews the straps are quite twisty...a big pet peeve of mine.
I am considering the First Years True Fit Premiere, though am still more persuaded by reviews of the new Britax Advocate because of the side impact protection.

The Britax Boulevard and the Britax Advocate are both an incredible waste of your money.

The number one protection in side impact accidents? Keeping your child rear facing. The Britax seats have minimal rear facing leg room, a lower rear facing weight limit, shorter shells and the shortest top harness position of any higher weight harness convertible on the market today.

I promise you that rethreading the straps is SO not a big deal. It's easy. And as your child grows? You'll only have to do it once every year or two. The Radian fits children of a wide range of sizes beautifully.

The straps on the Safety First Complete Air? Eh, maybe a little twisty. Not so twisty that it's really an inconvenience.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi there, I'm in the same boat trying to decide on my next carseat for DS2 (or DS1 depending on what I end up with). My DS1 is short (~35-36"), but has a very long torso (he's already just a couple inches from the top of his triumph rear facing, I haven't measured but I'd say 2-3, maybe 4 tops). And this little guy is thus far at least bigger than DS1 at this age by at least an inch or two. Personally I'm leaning towards the true fit premier, as I just dont like the feel/look of the complete air and the myride just looks super wide & kinda short... and I'm worried about how the radian would fit in my car. I know, not that helpful but hey what can I say. Oh and I know nothing about the advocate - I haven't even looked at britax seats.


----------



## Aliyahsmommy (Sep 9, 2008)

The True Fit Premiere and Britax Boulevard seem to have similar features with the True Fit being slightly less expensive.
Britax does have a new and improved Advocate with extra side impact protection and though I do ERF...with a child next to the window I still like the idea of extra side impact protection.
The rear facing and forward facing limits are the same on both seats per my research.
I'm not sure why others have said my Britax will be outgrown...I don't know many 5-6 year olds that weigh more than 65lbs and the height limit is 49", which is only 1" less than the True Fit allows for.
For the fact that the two seats are similar I am leaning more towards the Britax one because I already own one and love it.
Although I like the idea of a higher rear facing limit...I'm not sure I want to sacrifice some of the features I love on the Britax that other seats do not have. Though if I had a child in the 90% whom I though would not make a 35lb rear facing limit past the age of 2 then I would be more likely to give up features for the higher rear facing weight limit.
I'm still undecided though...luckily I have time to decide









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Hi there, I'm in the same boat trying to decide on my next carseat for DS2 (or DS1 depending on what I end up with). My DS1 is short (~35-36"), but has a very long torso (he's already just a couple inches from the top of his triumph rear facing, I haven't measured but I'd say 2-3, maybe 4 tops). And this little guy is thus far at least bigger than DS1 at this age by at least an inch or two. Personally I'm leaning towards the true fit premier, as I just dont like the feel/look of the complete air and the myride just looks super wide & kinda short... and I'm worried about how the radian would fit in my car. I know, not that helpful but hey what can I say. Oh and I know nothing about the advocate - I haven't even looked at britax seats.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aliyahsmommy* 
The True Fit Premiere and Britax Boulevard seem to have similar features with the True Fit being slightly less expensive.
Britax does have a new and improved Advocate with extra side impact protection and though I do ERF...with a child next to the window I still like the idea of extra side impact protection.
The rear facing and forward facing limits are the same on both seats per my research.
I'm not sure why others have said my Britax will be outgrown...I don't know many 5-6 year olds that weigh more than 65lbs and the height limit is 49", which is only 1" less than the True Fit allows for.
For the fact that the two seats are similar I am leaning more towards the Britax one because I already own one and love it.
Although I like the idea of a higher rear facing limit...I'm not sure I want to sacrifice some of the features I love on the Britax that other seats do not have. Though if I had a child in the 90% whom I though would not make a 35lb rear facing limit past the age of 2 then I would be more likely to give up features for the higher rear facing weight limit.
I'm still undecided though...luckily I have time to decide










Ok, gosh, I guess I haven't explained myself very well.

It doesn't matter WHAT Britax alledges their limits are, because the seats are not big enough to accomodate a 65# 49" child. It will not happen.

The topmost height position of the Boulevard and the Advocate is just a hair over 16". Most kids will outgrow this seat between 40 and 43". That's just the facts. Once the shoulders go over the top height position, the seat is outgrown, no matter if they child weighs only 40 pounds, no matter if the child is only 42" tall.

The True Fit has a taller top harness position. It will last a solid year or more longer in harnessed mode than any convertible by Britax.

The True Fit has a taller shell. It will last longer by height REARFACING than the Britax seats...again, no matter what the limits are.

The True Fit provides substantially more room rear facing than the Boulevard or the Advocate.

Even so, I would urge you to look at seats with a 40 pound rear facing weight limit, not a 35 pound weight limit.

The airbags on the Advocate are RIDICULOUS. Britax cannot claim to make a seat with side impact protection when by definition kids will need to be turned forward too early. The best side impact protection is keeping your child rear facing. Not impractical air bags on the side of an overpriced, minimally useful child restraint.

I urge you to forget what you've heard about Britax being the best. It really isn't. Its products do not make the grade when it comes to keeping children safe for the longest time possible.


----------



## Mommybree (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aliyahsmommy* 
The True Fit Premiere and Britax Boulevard seem to have similar features with the True Fit being slightly less expensive.
Britax does have a new and improved Advocate with extra side impact protection and though I do ERF...with a child next to the window I still like the idea of extra side impact protection.
The rear facing and forward facing limits are the same on both seats per my research.
I'm not sure why others have said my Britax will be outgrown...I don't know many 5-6 year olds that weigh more than 65lbs and the height limit is 49", which is only 1" less than the True Fit allows for.
For the fact that the two seats are similar I am leaning more towards the Britax one because I already own one and love it.
Although I like the idea of a higher rear facing limit...I'm not sure I want to sacrifice some of the features I love on the Britax that other seats do not have. Though if I had a child in the 90% whom I though would not make a 35lb rear facing limit past the age of 2 then I would be more likely to give up features for the higher rear facing weight limit.
I'm still undecided though...luckily I have time to decide









A True Fit will last longer than a Boulevard. Its shell is taller, its top harness slot is higher. The problem is that the 65 pounds is a maximum. The vast majority of kids will outgrow both the True Fit and the Boulevard by height well before they weigh 65 pounds. One of the ways a forward facing seat can be outgrown is by shoulder height, because the harness needs to be at or above the shoulder. Depending who is measuring, the Boulevard's top harness height is about 16-16.5 inches, whereas the True Fit is closer to 17-17.5, I believe. Most kids' torso heights will hit 16.5" before they are 49" tall.

I have a Boulevard and a True Fit (and a Marathon and a My Ride...). The Boulevard is by far my favorite seat BUT I would not buy one right now if I were in the market for a seat. There are other seats with similar or better features (for instance, a Radian XTSL also has headwings and can be tethered rear facing, but has a taller shell, taller top harness slots, and a 45 pound Rear Facing weight limit).

I currently wouldn't buy any seat with only a 35 pound weight limit RFing weight limit, so I'm not picking on the Boulevard. A Boulevard is a great seat; my son is currently in one, but it will have to be replaced in order for him to rear-face beyond about 2.5 years (I think at least age 4 is a good rear-facing goal).


----------



## Aliyahsmommy (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you for the clarification. I didn't realize the limits stated on the car seat could ultimately be wrong...meaning they won't fit my child until that height etc.
I now understand what everyone is referring to when they state that the Boulevard will not last a child as long. I still love the Boulevard, but it does give me something to think about








I guess I may need to research these car seats a little more as I still can't seem to decide which one I want to purchase for baby #2.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The limits are not exactly "wrong" -- they are, indeed, what the seat has been tested to and passed. They are not, and are not intended to be, representative of what kids actually fit in the seat. Kind of like a box of mac-and-cheese won't actually satisfy a family of four, even though it's labeled as four servings.


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm just curious - not dissenting, I really don't know - what specifically is bad about Consumer Reports and their ratings?

Is it because they don't take into consideration things like, for example, what you're describing as the problem with the Boulevard, or is there more to it?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Letitia* 
I'm just curious - not dissenting, I really don't know - what specifically is bad about Consumer Reports and their ratings?

Is it because they don't take into consideration things like, for example, what you're describing as the problem with the Boulevard, or is there more to it?


Oh, that's definitely part of it. There recommendations are not reflective of real-world needs and safety issues.

But the BIG thing? Their 'testing'. They've all ready had to retract a major safety report due to bad testing, after causing a total panic about 'unsafe' infant seats two years ago. They refuse to disclose their testing methods, allowing them to be reproduced (or not) by an independent research agency (which is pretty much the only way you give yourself any scientific legitimacy).

They've shown that they do not understand the importance of a seat having longevity and keeping a child rear facing past the first birthday and then forward facing for longer than three or so years.


----------



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you looked into the Recaro Signo G2 convertible car seat?

Recaro is a racing car company, and they certainly know about seat design and driver and passenger safety.

It's a seat I've been researching and thus far, am comparing it to the Radian XTSL and possibly the Britax Roundabout 50.

It's just tough that the Recaro and Radian are not at any of my local retailers, so I can check them out in person.

Decisions, decisions...

Linda


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lkmiscnet* 
Have you looked into the Recaro Signo G2 convertible car seat?

Recaro is a racing car company, and they certainly know about seat design and driver and passenger safety.

It's a seat I've been researching and thus far, am comparing it to the Radian XTSL and possibly the Britax Roundabout 50.

It's just tough that the Recaro and Radian are not at any of my local retailers, so I can check them out in person.

Decisions, decisions...

Linda

You do NOT want that seat. Sorry









It's got almost every drawback you can imagine for a convertible. It only rear faces to 35 pounds. The company for some unknown reason has created a 32" maximum for rear facing. It has absolute zero leg room for a rear facing toddler. The base is high and makes getting in and out of it difficult. It's extremely narrow and kids will be squeezed out before they've technically outgrown it.

Recaro has made a name for itself, and has even made some decent child restraints, but its convertibles are pretty awful in comparison









The Britax Roundabout 50 is really no comparison to the Radians, either. Look for a seat with a 40-45 pound rear facing limit.


----------

